# So how much should a 1+ year old pee?



## bky

Really? This has been something that has worried me for some time, but she's got loads of drool and snot :rofl:, isn't often constipated, moist eyes, lips etc, no dry skin...
She's allowed all the water she wants (has a cup on the floor and another at mealtimes though I've been trying to get her used to the doidy :wacko:), is BF on a don't offer and only sometimes I refuse (so around 5 times a day, which includes 1-2 overnight feeds, morning, midday and bedtime) schedule. 

I know people talk about heavy wetters, but are there light wetters? Mine only seems to wet 3-4 nappies per day. Overnight is often fairly full, but daytimes, not so much. They are cloth nappies as well with a single 300ml microfibre insert as well and it's not like she's soaking when I change her either. :(


----------



## Blah11

Amelie stores her wee up. Its not unusual for her to be picked up from nursery at 2.30pm and not ask for the toilet until bed time at about 8pm :shock:


----------



## _Vicky_

Fynn is a lot heavier wetter than Sam - they are all soooo different. Fynn is little and often and Sam goes from dry to sodden in one fail swoop. xxx


----------



## nikkibr

amber doesnt go through more then 3-4 nappies in the day - all her friends are the same- i think that's pretty normal x


----------



## Miss_Bump

Evie is a very heavy night wetter and in the day I change her nappy every 2 hours or so 

I use cloth in the day tho ;)


----------



## lauzliddle

Mollys is very wet over night but she sleeps 13 hours but during the day I only change her 3-4 times and 2 of them times will be a poo.


----------

